# Pittsburgh Bully-Palooza



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Bully-Palooza 
Animal Friends 
Previous Event Next Event

BULLY-PALOOZA

All dog and people-friendly bully breed canines and their families are invited to an afternoon of fun, food, education, photos and adoption opportunities!

Canine Good Citizen certification testing will be available from 1 pm - 3 pm. If your Bully is a true ambassador for his breed and knows basic manners and commands (sit, stay, down, come when called, meets other dogs politely and accepts petting and brushing by others), he may be a candidate for this prestigious title. An AKC certified tester will be on-site to test your pooch if you think he is ready for the challenge. Please check American Kennel Club - akc.org for the specifics of this test or stop in and ask our greeter for a handout on CGC testing.

Please Note: All dogs in attendance should be both people and dog-friendly and be up-to-date on vaccinations!

Date: Sunday, September 18, 2011 
Time: 12:00 PM - 4:00 PM 
Address:
562 Camp Horne Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15237


----------

